# swood custom paint



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

been painting for icbc for awhile. got into tha cool shit maybe 4 years ago. VERY small business out here for it.


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice paint jobs :thumbsup:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Pics dont even do your work justice Swood. Badass work :thumbsup:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

binky79 said:


> Pics dont even do your work justice Swood. Badass work :thumbsup:


thanks man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

its been a slow year so i started doin random pieces of metal 2 hang up in my house! haha


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Wow that's badass nice style


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

plague said:


> Wow that's badass nice style


:thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

Bad ASS Work :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## uprisingbikeclub (Sep 8, 2009)

That is some amazing ass work bro lovve that style


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks guys. wish i could do it for a living!!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

finally get 2 do another roof!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

is that a Regal? Unity car?


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

hella nice


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

its a regal. not sayin who's it is. lol


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad ass work bro , where are you at ?


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

THANKS. im in good ol Brookswood, langley!!! vancity BC!


----------



## EL_ROGER1963 (Mar 13, 2008)

nice work bro


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

gettin there.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

u got some skills


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

SWOOD said:


>


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

haha. thats awesome!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SWOOD said:


>


nice work homie shit looks real good


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

shit eh, might have to bring you over to the island to fancy up my roof bro...................


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: wowwww


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

6Deuced said:


> shit eh, might have to bring you over to the island to fancy up my roof bro...................


shit yeah!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

heres a few cars i did a few years ago


----------



## hydroandy (Jan 14, 2004)

Blown away mate... Awesome work! I need to cut the roof off my coupe and send it over.


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

haha. thats awesome!!!


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

caddy panels are looking sweet


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Amazing work.. Paint porn right there


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

tryin 2 sell my 65 buick. or maybe trade. had it up in tha classifieds but no one is interested.lol. no one likes buicks i guess. ITS NOT A IMPALA! haha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

You got talent homie..I'm diggin it


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks man. appreciate it comin from you. i love your work 2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dang homie you do some sick work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

god damn! get down homie!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

your right that ain't an impala, BUT CLEAN!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

you know how the sayin goes......"if it int a chevy dont raise it up"......... it may be one of the nicest non chevy lowriders out there tho for sure, where did the golds go? i insured my 62 today felt pretty good rollin that bitch. been a long while..........................


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

nice. i sold tha d's 2 my buddy. i wanted 2 change tha look. now i wish i keptd them . lol


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

can u see my high tech ventilation system in that pic?!!! !


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

heres sum stuff iv painted at work


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

SWOOD said:


> tryin 2 sell my 65 buick. or maybe trade. had it up in tha classifieds but no one is interested.lol. no one likes buicks i guess. ITS NOT A IMPALA! haha


LOVING THAT BUICK (LeSabre?) I AM DIGGING THE COLOR AND PATTERS, YOU SHOULD KEEP IT HOMIE SHIT I KNOW I WOULD BUT THATS ME LOVE HAVING SOMETHING DIFFERENT!! SICK PAINT SKILLS HOMIE KEEP IT UP!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I like it like that but i wonder how it would look with Buick electra tail lights


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

haha. thanks man. its a le sabre. im not sure what electra tail lights look like


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

might keep it. keep changing my mind


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

after looking at it maybe the electra lights wouldnt fit or look that good but the wildcat chrome might look sick or the skylark lights






*LeSabre






Electra






Skylark






Wildcat






Wildcat* either way your ride is sick as hell and different which will puts you at a different level than others, good luck with what ever you decide to do i would keep it shit wish i had an impala to trade you lol TTT!!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

shit. everyone keeps telling me 2 keep it. lol. maybe i"ll paint it this winter


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

killer work homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

SWOOD said:


> shit. everyone keeps telling me 2 keep it. lol. maybe i"ll paint it this winter


Shit looks bad ass how it is right now but by looking at your work i am sure it can only get better, keep it up homie!!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

sealer


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

base


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

regular size flake


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

mini flake for over tha patterns


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

barely see tha flake in these pics. but its there. haha


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

Looks wickid! Thanks silky! Cant wait to drop tha motor in that bitch now!:boink:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

now gotta block tha clear down flat and get tha sides striped!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

SWOOD said:


> now gotta block tha clear down flat and get tha sides striped!


Yup that shit looks badass!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> Yup that shit looks badass!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

my new project.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thas one hell of a "canvas" is that a catalina? or ...GP......or.......?


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

really nice work!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

That thing is sparkling like crazy bro, you got that flake laid real nice!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks guys. its a parisienne. canadian x frame car.


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:nice work


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

heres a truck i did a few months ago at work


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

SWOOD said:


> my new project.




can't wait to see progress on this one


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

selling my caddy!!!!!!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

SWOOD said:


> selling my caddy!!!!!!



looks like that dude on the moped has his eye on it!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

im bored. heres sum oldies. this was my first lowrider. did all tha bodywork and epoxy primed it. drove it like this for a year


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

it was my first complete paint job


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

i wont post my first pattern job cause tha shit was pretty fugly, haha, but this was my 2nd. tha roof of my 90 towncar


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

this caddy was a early one also


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

did this one for free just 2 get tha experience


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

one of my first flake jobs


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

SWOOD said:


> one of my first flake jobs


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Sick pics!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

heres my other caddy. havent touched it in 2 years.:tears: gonna get back on it this winter


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SWOOD said:


>


nice!!! just got me a 66 vert skylark i wasnt gone juice it but damn yours got me thinkin :thumbsup:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

thats nice. got some potential there!!!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

i love these panels i did. gots 2 post more pics. haha. waiting 2 put these skills on someones roof!!!!!


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

SWOOD said:


> i love these panels i did. gots 2 post more pics. haha. waiting 2 put these skills on someones roof!!!!!


i like the orange in these panels. Thats what i want on my Roof of my wagon is something like that


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

SWOOD said:


> i love these panels i did. gots 2 post more pics. haha. waiting 2 put these skills on someones roof!!!!!


This would look good on my box


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

its actually copper candy. and yes it would chris!


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

what brand of Candy do you use?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

SWOOD said:


> its actually copper candy. and yes it would chris!


I'll be hittin you you up once the car is ready to go


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

all those were old ppg candys i found at work. stuff u cant buy anymore. maybe in tha states u can


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SOLID WORK!


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Incredible!!!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

did this at work yesterday


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

got this regal back from my buddy brad at 360 pinstriping. final cleard it this mornin. im lovin it!!!!!!!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

regal pops! that tbird a 59?


----------



## detail (May 23, 2007)

Nice !! :thumbsup: Did you get a close up of the water droplets after the reclear...?? Those looked killer..


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah thats a 59 tbird. and no i didnt really take another pic of tha waterdrops. ill have 2 later


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

this pic lookd cool. my smoke went in front of tha camera


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

SWOOD said:


> all those were old ppg candys i found at work. stuff u cant buy anymore. maybe in tha states u can


What are you using for a carrier?
I have a bunch of old PPG toners as well,but I can't seem to get DBC 500 around here anymore,I've got a quart(of dbc500) hoarded on my shelf I'm saving for a motorcycle project I haven't even bought yet.:happysad:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

SWOOD said:


>


Lookin good man!uffin:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks man. yeah i got sum dbc500 iv hoarded 2. but u can still buy it in tha states


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

did this quickly for my friends boss's sons christmas present. haha. turnd out decent.


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

did this at work. my boss taped tha flames cause thats not my thing. haha. tha colour is dope tho. hard 2 see in tha pics. 2010 gm colour. with this ppg vibrance liquid crystal emberglow midcoat shit. looks wickid in person! then candy flames.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

SWOOD said:


> did this at work. my boss taped tha flames cause thats not my thing. haha. tha colour is dope tho. hard 2 see in tha pics. 2010 gm colour. with this ppg vibrance liquid crystal emberglow midcoat shit. looks wickid in person! then candy flames.


Badass color but I'm sorry no disrespect the flames killed the paint job.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

SWOOD said:


> did this at work yesterday


mannn i regret selling mine now


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah i dont like flames either. but i do what im told! haha


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

k buicks back up for sale!! got 2 projects that need 2 b completed


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice work bro


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

damn nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

just started workin on a new job. 54 chevy


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

and once thats done ill get started on this


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT. just been doin bodywork lately. nuthin really exciting enough 2 take pics. haha. soon.....!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

56 chevy dash at work










orange candy









with my flash on


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

looks good


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Dam bro how do you keep control of the pass on each part so the shades of Kandy don't come out differnt ? You used kk on it ?


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

i dont know. lol. from all tha years of painting i can just paint each panel tha same i guess. haha. whats kk?


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Kk he means kandy koncentrate it's a hok term I think 

What color is that swood. Looks badass


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

no its not concentrate. and its just sum orange candy. looks dark in tha pics.


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

so i finished tha 56 this mornin and i finished tha bodywork on tha 54 2nite. its been a long but good day. man i HATE bodywork. im a painter Damnit!!!!!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol yeah kk is Kandy concentrate that's what I ment , so it's a Kandy base coat ?


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

yea it was a ppg candy. comes premixed. they put it there vibrance line midcoat shit. sumthing 5555


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

SWOOD said:


>




what's the story on this poor guy?


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

sittin in my buddys backward. he's had it since he was a teenager and wants 2 build it eventually.


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

its actually very solid for lookin like a pile!!!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

SWOOD said:


> its actually very solid for lookin like a pile!!!



I guess the question is.. how long will it stay solid sitting in a pile of weeds!?


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

haha. no kidding


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

finally all in primer


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

SWOOD said:


> haha. no kidding



needs to be saved!


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

big props on your work swood! you got talent, you coming down to phoenix this summer?


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks man. i wanted 2 come down there for tha mesa show but i cant now. but id love 2 come back there sometime soon


----------



## detail (May 23, 2007)

Nice :thumbsup: .... What are the plans for this one??


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

going red with a white roof. was supposed 2 pattern it but buddy changed his mind. says he's 2 old for patterns! :facepalm: lol


----------



## DR.Luxurious (Aug 18, 2010)

you using a gravity feed gun or siphon for the flake?


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

siphon. cant spray flake really with a gravity. flake sinks 2 tha bottom


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

can anyone out there tell me about this sparkleEfx flake??? only ever sprayed with sems or house of kolor. does it kick just as good??????


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

SWOOD said:


> can anyone out there tell me about this sparkleEfx flake??? only ever sprayed with sems or house of kolor. does it kick just as good??????


Go to the flake page. Check out all da pics and videos. I ONLY USE sparkle efx nutting else.


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

well it diffently looks good in pics. i gotta see it in person. ill just have 2 buy a bunch.


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

sparkle efx kicks really good, i like it way more than hok flake. plus Mark is a good guy to deal with


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

SPIRIT 62 said:


> sparkle efx kicks really good, i like it way more than hok flake. plus Mark is a good guy to deal with


hell yeah marks da man! homie will bend over backwards to keep his customers happy


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

SWOOD said:


> can anyone out there tell me about this sparkleEfx flake??? only ever sprayed with sems or house of kolor. does it kick just as good??????


Great product,I find no difference in Mark's product VS H.O.K or roth,other than it;s priced better,he has top notch customer service(even for us out of country),and selection is far superior to anyone else out there.


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

damn thats sum good feedback right there. haha. diffently gonna have 2 order a bunch


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

SWOOD said:


> damn thats sum good feedback right there. haha. diffently gonna have 2 order a bunch



Hell yeah swood get @ big mark he' sales great flake and even better service , that's the only flake I use


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

if you wanna know if the flake dances  this should help.


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

nice. looks good.:thumbsup: i made a order of 4 bags of chrome flake


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT .........old pic!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

did this 2nite. some old water can that my friend keeps in her race/rally car. askd if i could paint it pink. maybe i went a little overboard. haha. ill do sum more 2morrow then fuscia flake it


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Get down like James Brown  nice work in here homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

That can looks sic. 

You get that new flake yet? Curious to see what I looks like I bought some for my wagon a while back


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks guys! no i havent picked it up yet, it did come in. i gotta drive across tha border and get it from my buddys mailbox.


----------



## RoseCityGangsta (Aug 14, 2011)

went through your pages; you do nice work man.


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

anyone out there know by chance where i could find some crossbar hubcabs like tha ones on this truck???


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

dam swood it would be easy if you were here in LA you can find those at pomona swapmeet


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

shit, a lot of things would b easier if i lived down there!!! haha


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

finally got it all done. good riddance! haha. now on 2 tha next


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

SWOOD said:


> i love these panels i did. gots 2 post more pics. haha. waiting 2 put these skills on someones roof!!!!!


come to Toronto to do a roof!!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

haha. pay for my plane ticket on top of tha price of doing it and we can talk!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

SWOOD said:


> finally got it all done. good riddance! haha. now on 2 tha next


Looks like you do top notch work,just curious why you didn't take all the trim off that car?


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

SWOOD said:


> haha. pay for my plane ticket on top of tha price of doing it and we can talk!


check ur pm


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

lowdeville said:


> Looks like you do top notch work,just curious why you didn't take all the trim off that car?


 buddy didnt care and didnt pay me 2 do it, so i just masked what he didnt take off himself. haha. im pretty good at it even tho its not proper


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^^ hell ya!!!! wish i could make it


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

messing around with my hood inners cause i got nuthin better 2 do


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

if you got nothing to do you can practice on my dash pad. :biggrin: lol


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

haha. nice try!!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

its always cool 2 go 2 a show and see one of your paint jobs.


















... even when u know u could do a way better job of it now! haha


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

candying sum more cadillac parts. in tha DARK corner of my shop where its fuckin hard 2 see! lol.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey swood where do you buy those kbc that you shoot ? Do they come ready to shoot ?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

nice wrk:thumbsup:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks^^^. and Chef, i buy that stuff thru ppg which sells outta a lordco here. it comes ready 2 spray. just needs hardner. ppg vibrance line. tha red on my caddy parts is concertrate tho. i had sum kickin around. just put it in my clear and sprayd it over pink


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

mustang i did at work


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice Work!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT. had myself a little girl so i havent done shit lately.. but slowly starting bodywork on my buick!!!


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks man!!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

finally got 2 flake my car. shout out 2 sparklefx!! first time using it. so far I like it. now eventually ill sand it down and then pattern time


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

Damn son !


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

how much flake did you use on the bottom? thats a killer base for patterns!



SWOOD said:


> finally got 2 flake my car. shout out 2 sparklefx!! first time using it. so far I like it. now eventually ill sand it down and then pattern time


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

Yup shits gonna look good.there's about tha equivalant of 6 tins on there. Was gonna do more but ran short on clear. I guess 4 gallons just isn't enough.Haha. Almost done sanding it flat


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

Saw this 57 I painted about two years ago at a car show today. Haven't seen it all finished and running. Looks and sounds dope!


----------



## Ddelrio227 (Apr 19, 2013)

Beautiful work. It's art. How much does a full job cost Like on page 1? Not that I could afford it.


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks. Prices vary so much depending on what's done but I'd say starting around 4gs and up


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=804306&stc=1&d=1381512537

Panel I did goofing around at work


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=804321&stc=1&d=1381512803


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

sum more wall art


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Those are sick. Green was is awesome


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

finally started my car. gonna b slow progress pics since I can only get out to work on it 1-2 nights a week


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

another wall art piece


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

heres sum pics of my trunk so far


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

SWOOD said:


>


Damn that's sic


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Good shit up in here :thumbsup:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

SWOOD said:


> selling my caddy!!!!!!


any more pics of the caddy?


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

Not that I can post right with my phone. Sorry


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

that bike looks dope


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice work Johnson !


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

SWOOD said:


> did this one for free just 2 get tha experience


Thanks Johnson


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

graham said:


> I guess the question is.. how long will it stay solid sitting in a pile of weeds!?


Hey it was blasted about 6 years ago an in epoxy sitting on cement lol


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

Haha


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

some more progress on my car


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Some badass work!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

How many rolls of tape do you go through? I gotta buy stock in 3m


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

Maybe ten rolls of 1/8th on my Buick


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Your work is sick!


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

our homies 68 impala. been sitting in my shop 2 years like this. our car club finshed it off and surprised him with it


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

and now my stupid computer wont let me put anymore pics up. fucking stupid


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

SWOOD said:


>


Dammmmnnnnnn is that your Buick?


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)

Yup. Slowly coming together now


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

I am usually not a fan of full patterns but that's deadly man nice work. Hope your going to keep it and roll the shit out of it


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

:wow:


----------

